# Sonokinetic Releases Maximo



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 4, 2016)

We proudly present Maximo



Maximo fills a space in our phrase-based orchestral line-up that many composers working in media have been waiting for. Like the old adage, we didn't go home, we went BIG! Our enlarged and expanded orchestra worked overtime to play the biggest, baddest orchestral phrases possible. Not only is the sound huge, but the writing has been tailored to this specific set of instruments. Some phrases were composed specifically using unusual harmonic content like the odd flat 6th and flat 2nd intervals. We created a product that will fit in perfectly with any contemporary writing style.

Of course all of the stuff you would expect in a Sonokinetic phrase-based instrument is there, so if you've used any of our instruments before you will be able to put Maximo to work right away without any trouble. Within minutes you'll be adding this big amazing sound to your palette.

Using our midi drag and drop functionality doubling the orchestral phrases with a synth for that hybrid sound has never been easier. The full score is also available within the interface so you can peek under the hood and see what's going on compositionally with the phrases you are using and how the sound coming out of your speakers has been achieved.

Expanding the brass section and having them play their lungs out was a very visceral experience and we think it translates really well to the finished product. The sound has a 'kinetic' strength and brings about a joyous feeling that is hard to ignore. We've been smiling all the way through production with this one!

For the strings and woodwinds the emphasis is on the lower side of things too, with 8 double basses, 16 celli, 6 bassoons and a contrabassoon. We've made sure that the low content has enough pressure and presence to carry a mix all the way through, whatever you decide to add on top.

We, at Sonokinetic BV, are very proud to introduce Maximo to you and can’t wait to hear the amazing things you, our valued customer base, will produce with it.

*Tutorial Overview*




*Playthrough*




*Demos*


There are more videos including a detailed tutorial and DAW screen cast available on the product page.

Maximo is compatible with the free Kontakt Player and is available for Kontakt 5.1+ and Kontakt 5.5.2+ (including NKS) It is available for the introductory price of €199,90 (from €249,90) for the next 2 weeks from https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/maximo/

*The introductory period ends on the 10th November*


----------



## cristianmatei (Oct 4, 2016)

I can't wait


----------



## mac (Oct 4, 2016)

Is this a new look for Sonokinetic, steering away from the flatness of previous designs?!


----------



## rottoy (Oct 4, 2016)

Starting to look like Alienware computers now.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 4, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Starting to look like Alienware computers now.


AI to the "Max"???

Hey, guys! how about a riff a day? Build the tension!!!

Thanks.


----------



## marco berco (Oct 4, 2016)

Good news as ever from SonoKinetic !


----------



## kj.metissage (Oct 4, 2016)

Is this gonna be phrases based, or is it a "play by hand" library ?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 4, 2016)

they say it's a follow on to capriccio and soto, so I assume it's phrase based... new, bigger, badder phrasing!


----------



## Jeast (Oct 4, 2016)

Seriously.... Why?


----------



## Pixelee (Oct 5, 2016)

I thought it was a mouse advwrtisement from faraway.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 6, 2016)

Vastman said:


> they say it's a follow on to capriccio and soto, so I assume it's phrase based... new, bigger, badder phrasing!



yep, that description is pretty much spot on...it's lower and louder too


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 6, 2016)

mac said:


> Is this a new look for Sonokinetic, steering away from the flatness of previous designs?!



don't expect any gloss in the interface, we are sticking with our utilitarian approach to these, letting function dictate form while keeping each product looking distinctive in the details...we know it's a marmite approach but with the amount of functionality that is crammed into these we like to keep them as calm as possible.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 6, 2016)

Looking forward. I have all the phrase libraries and keep using them on a regular basis.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 6, 2016)

to me looks like its going into epic territory


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 19, 2016)

The Maximo Sound: We have created something extraordinary with "Maximo". We've doubled and in some sections tripled the amount of musicians. No overdubbing! it's the real deal. Maximo will give you the biggest orchestral sound we've created to date. Currently working on a demo for you all to dive into soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 19, 2016)

Sounds?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 19, 2016)

the first demo will be this week!


----------



## valexnerfarious (Oct 19, 2016)

This looks very promising and have always enjoyed the sound of De capo.....Just wondering if this will be Sonokinetics approach to libraries like Albion and Metropolis Ark 1


----------



## smoothielova (Oct 19, 2016)

I want it now! Can't wait!


----------



## The Darris (Oct 19, 2016)

::_Chris puts his hands together in a devious way and starts to scheme:: _


----------



## AllanH (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope Sonokinetic at some point turns their attention to playable sample libraries. I find the phrase-based approach limiting for how I work. I love the sound.


----------



## gpax (Oct 20, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I hope Sonokinetic at some point turns their attention to playable sample libraries. I find the phrase-based approach limiting for how I work. I love the sound.


Perhaps you missed the recently released Woodwinds as part of their new orchestral series? But back to the new announcement...


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 20, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I hope Sonokinetic at some point turns their attention to playable sample libraries. I find the phrase-based approach limiting for how I work. I love the sound.



https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/woodwinds-ensembles/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 21, 2016)

We will be releasing Maximo earlier than originally planned!

So next week October 27th Maximo will be released


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 21, 2016)

Is the demo track likely to appear today as well?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 21, 2016)

We are putting all our manpower to an early release so you can enjoy the library yourself and get all the details, videos, tutorials, dawcasts, demos at the same time. So please bare with us for a few more days while we prepare this mammoth orchestral library fo you


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 21, 2016)

OK - no problem. Looking forward to hearing it in action!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm in recovery after getting Tundra... while I yearn for early release, I hope it comes with a lengthy intro period so all of us can participate...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 23, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I'm in recovery after getting Tundra... while I yearn for early release



Lord.... I am going to find out where you live and ask my mafia friends for a favour, and have them get me all your libraries.  ALL!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 23, 2016)

Ha ha! Fat chance... I'm in the middle of relocating... From sunny CA/Bay area to...hmmmm... I better not say! But it's far from the big cities with trees and lakes all around... The Mafia will b lost! Still, no hints

After all, if I get what "they" think for my urban sanctuary... I'll b adding a bunch more libraries. Oh so glad I'm flying solo again!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 23, 2016)

BTW... Sonokinetic is definately jammin on the lib... They were hard at work, 4am their time, and warmly interacted with me on a troubled ticket... Good people.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok, lucky you, then I have them raid Sonokinetics office instead, and while there, Project Sam's as well, Netherlands is much closer anyways.


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 24, 2016)

I love the phrase-based approach of the libraries because they are time-savers. I am curious about the new one.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 24, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Ok, lucky you, then I have them raid Sonokinetics office instead, and while there, Project Sam's as well, Netherlands is much closer anyways.



NOOOOOOOOO! NOT those two! Can u pleeeese wait a month or two till I get the rest of their libraries? Pretty please??? I'm trying to do my part to save the world for you and your mafiaoso...


----------



## benmrx (Oct 26, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We will be releasing Maximo earlier than originally planned!
> 
> So next week October 27th Maximo will be released



Is this still looking like a release tomorrow? Very curious if the phrase engine has stayed the same or if there's any new features/options, and obviously stoked to hear how it sounds!!

EDIT: Just leaving it to Maximo


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, we are releasing Maximo tomorrow, all details will be revealed then!


----------



## Musicam (Oct 26, 2016)

My wallet is 0 :_) Dear Santa :_)


----------



## Jeast (Oct 26, 2016)

Musicam said:


> My wallet is 0 :_) Dear Santa :_)


But you don't even know what it is?


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 26, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> don't expect any gloss in the interface...



From a design/graphic/presentation standpoint, Sotto is a work of art. And even though I haven't put the library to good and proper use as of yet, it's one of the few libraries that I do not regret purchasing. It simply inspires ideas.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 27, 2016)

We proudly present Maximo



Maximo fills a space in our phrase-based orchestral line-up that many composers working in media have been waiting for. Like the old adage, we didn't go home, we went BIG! Our enlarged and expanded orchestra worked overtime to play the biggest, baddest orchestral phrases possible. Not only is the sound huge, but the writing has been tailored to this specific set of instruments. Some phrases were composed specifically using unusual harmonic content like the odd flat 6th and flat 2nd intervals. We created a product that will fit in perfectly with any contemporary writing style. 

Of course all of the stuff you would expect in a Sonokinetic phrase-based instrument is there, so if you've used any of our instruments before you will be able to put Maximo to work right away without any trouble. Within minutes you'll be adding this big amazing sound to your palette. 

Using our midi drag and drop functionality doubling the orchestral phrases with a synth for that hybrid sound has never been easier. The full score is also available within the interface so you can peek under the hood and see what's going on compositionally with the phrases you are using and how the sound coming out of your speakers has been achieved.

Expanding the brass section and having them play their lungs out was a very visceral experience and we think it translates really well to the finished product. The sound has a 'kinetic' strength and brings about a joyous feeling that is hard to ignore. We've been smiling all the way through production with this one!

For the strings and woodwinds the emphasis is on the lower side of things too, with 8 double basses, 16 celli, 6 bassoons and a contrabassoon. We've made sure that the low content has enough pressure and presence to carry a mix all the way through, whatever you decide to add on top.

We, at Sonokinetic BV, are very proud to introduce Maximo to you and can’t wait to hear the amazing things you, our valued customer base, will produce with it.

*Tutorial Overview*




*Playthrough*




*Demos*


There are more videos including a detailed tutorial and DAW screen cast available on the product page.

Maximo is compatible with the free Kontakt Player and is available for Kontakt 5.1+ and Kontakt 5.5.2+ (including NKS) It is available for the introductory price of €199,90 (from €249,90) for the next 2 weeks from https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/maximo/


----------



## Musicam (Oct 27, 2016)

Congratulations, is incredible and amazing! :_) I dont understand very much the interface but incredible!


----------



## markleake (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow... this is sounding awesome guys. Well done on the new product!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 27, 2016)

Sounds fantastic! great brass.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 27, 2016)

very cool


----------



## SBK (Oct 27, 2016)

Sounding so good, with clever programming etc but man.... who had the idea for this kind of interfaces? Without text and explanation? This looks very confusing to me!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 27, 2016)

SBK said:


> Sounding so good, with clever programming etc but man.... who had the idea for this kind of interfaces? Without text and explanation? This looks very confusing to me!


It's not. I really like the way they do the interface. I have 2 of these type of libraries and it becomes 2nd nature quite quickly. Extremely easy to get around and truly modern in concept. Very easy.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 27, 2016)

SBK said:


> Sounding so good, with clever programming etc but man.... who had the idea for this kind of interfaces? Without text and explanation? This looks very confusing to me!



Hi SBK, there is a help system built in to the interface that explains everything. In addition, we tend to use a common interface layout that quickly becomes intuitive across the product range


----------



## SBK (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh I see! Makes sense!


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 27, 2016)

Sounds awesome, as always... but when's the movie coming out?


----------



## ed buller (Oct 27, 2016)

SBK said:


> Sounding so good, with clever programming etc but man.... who had the idea for this kind of interfaces? Without text and explanation? This looks very confusing to me!



It really isn't . It's laid out very well and easy to use

e


----------



## Vastman (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree with the others who support the interface... I too have a couple libraries and it is very easy/intuitive...

Bang up job!!! you are taking your phrases to entirely new levels of awesome!!!

Need to scrape it together fast! Two weeks??? Arrrrg!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 27, 2016)

_Spitfire_, Orange Tree and Output have introduced "complete my bundle" systems which *work really well to reward and encourage those of us who have parts of a bundle to save up/get a complete bundle...* I'm hoping you will consider doing the same...

I think Greg at Orange Tree Samples has done this the best so far... He's created all sorts of bundles, with the cost to complete shone for each, based on what we already have... Hope you'll seriously consider this! Spitfire does this calculation at checkout but OT/Output's systems show us real time, encouraging us every time we visit their sites and/or they add something new.


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vastman said:


> _Spitfire_, Orange Tree and Output have introduced "complete my bundle" systems which *work really well to reward and encourage those of us who have parts of a bundle to save up/get a complete bundle...* I'm hoping you will consider doing the same...
> 
> I think Greg at Orange Tree Samples has done this the best so far... He's created all sorts of bundles, with the cost to complete shone for each, based on what we already have... Hope you'll seriously consider this! Spitfire does this calculation at checkout but OT/Output's systems show us real time, encouraging us every time we visit their sites and/or they add something new.


I wondered the same thing and emailed them today. They quickly gave me a coupon code to complete my bundle. Easy peasy and great customer service.


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 27, 2016)

Question for those of you who own a few of these libraries. I only own Minimal and if I recall it was the first of Sonokinetic's layered phrase libraries. Do all of them have the harmonic shift functionality, or just the more recent ones? And do they all have the MIDI drag & drop feature?


----------



## Eric G (Oct 27, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> Question for those of you who own a few of these libraries. I only own Minimal and if I recall it was the first of Sonokinetic's layered phrase libraries. Do all of them have the harmonic shift functionality, or just the more recent ones? And do they all have the MIDI drag & drop feature?



I own all the phrase based libraries and they all have harmonic shift and midi drag and drop. Minimal and Grosso were just updated to have midi drag and drop


----------



## SBK (Oct 27, 2016)

Want this!!!! Its very inspiring! Send it to me for free! Thanks :D


----------



## procreative (Oct 27, 2016)

Vastman said:


> _Spitfire_, Orange Tree and Output have introduced "complete my bundle" systems which *work really well to reward and encourage those of us who have parts of a bundle to save up/get a complete bundle...* I'm hoping you will consider doing the same...



If you scroll down on the product page there is a tab on their Loyalty Scheme, its a bit discreet, but there are discounts. Not quite as generous during the promo period. You need to have bought them via Sonokinetic but if you have proof (I bought Tutti back when they used to sell via Time & Space) then they will add this to your account.


----------



## procreative (Oct 27, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> Question for those of you who own a few of these libraries. I only own Minimal and if I recall it was the first of Sonokinetic's layered phrase libraries. Do all of them have the harmonic shift functionality, or just the more recent ones? And do they all have the MIDI drag & drop feature?



They all indeed now have both Harmonic Shift and Midi Drag & Drop both of which really extend their usefulness.

I did not need to listen long to know this was another one to add. Maximo has some of their best phrases yet in my opinion and the possibilities to cross mix between this and the softer titles like Sotto are mind blowing!

Watch the walkthroughs and you begin to really see the uses for harmonic shift.

They are also excellent tools for those uninspired days as sometimes it helps your own ideas without ending up using the phrases.

Only downside is they can start to tax the CPU. But the sound is gorgeous and the fact they are in seating makes them great for placing in a fuller production.


----------



## procreative (Oct 27, 2016)

By the way Da Capo (which is very underated as it covers the basic artics and is an ensemble product ie sectional rather than individual instruments) is an excellent filler for the phrase libraries as it uses the same orchestra and venue so the sound blends in really well.

And no I have got anything for free from Sonokinetic, just really like their products and have always found them very approachable and helpful with questions.

Just need to keep the card statements away from the boss of the house...


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 27, 2016)

in one of the tutorials videos it mentioned that the user didnt have to play major or minor chords. but in the chord recognition area mentions triads major or minor. 
can i play just octaves or two note chords without revealing major or minor harmony? Like only fifths?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 27, 2016)

As to the loyalty program... It needs work. I comes up zip even though I own minimal and capricio. I know it might be penny wise and pound foolish but bigger discounts to entice more bundle buyers would seem a smart move if they want to expand their user base... Both OT and output offer bundling at 50℅ off individual prices which was irresistable and now I reup both automatically. Yes I can email and ask but how many sales are lost but not having a better system? 

Sorry...I realized this is off topic... The new library is wonderful and I'll do what I can to get it... Regardless... But the earlier libraries? I'm hoping one day for a grander enticement...I would truly love to own all the phrases...


----------



## Andrajas (Oct 27, 2016)

Sounds really awesome! some heavy stuff in there  I may have a stupid question, but I don't own any of these phrase libs. I wonder how you people use these libraries? How do you make it "your own" and not sound like ..well.. prerecorded phrases. It looks like to be very cleaver programming which helps a lot , but I'm just interested to know.

(I guss this is also off topic, sry!) But again , it does really sound great and congrats on the release!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 27, 2016)

@Sonokinetic, 

First, congrats on Maximo, it does sounds very very good in deed.

Is it a trade secret or can you talk about it? 

From 28 Orchestras, more or less, in the Netherlands, ten reside in Amsterdam. I wonder what players you had hired for your products and what Hall was used.

Who came up with the original graphical approach? It is ingenious!

Just curious, now that your product line has matured considerably, would you consider a subscription based concept of some sorts as well?

Best
G


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 28, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> @Sonokinetic,
> 
> First, congrats on Maximo, it does sounds very very good in deed.
> 
> ...




Hi,

thanks for your kind words!

no trade secrets here, we record our Orchestral products in the Cinematic Concert Hall in Zlin, Czech Republic, with the Capellen Orchestra lead by the great Petr Pololanik. We cannot recommend them enough, they can also be booked for private sessions and have shared slots available in case you need to record any of your compositions live!
http://www.capellen.cz/english/orchestra.htm

The graphical user interface approach is something that has evolved since Minimal and is something we take great pride in and have a great time making and coming up with. It is very much a product of needing to cram a lot of information in a 633 pixels wide interface and making it intuitive to use and, we hope, inspiring too. We have been doing this ourselves, Rob Vandenberg and me, the two founders of Sonokinetic, bouncing ideas and photoshop files to and from for each new product and arguing over every pixel Thank you for noticing the effort and planning that went into these!

We have looked into the subscription model but we don't think it's feasible for a company our size. A subscription would bring more pressure on production since you need to keep bringing new products at a certain rate, and we don't want to have to release products before they are ready, and as a small team we are already working longer hours than can be considered healthy. Our view on this might change in the future, but currently we have no intention to go with a subscription model.


----------



## reutunes (Oct 28, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> in one of the tutorials videos it mentioned that the user didnt have to play major or minor chords. but in the chord recognition area mentions triads major or minor.
> can i play just octaves or two note chords without revealing major or minor harmony? Like only fifths?



To trigger the phrases you play major and minor chords in triads - but you can also play inversions. One nice thing about SK's phrase libraries is that once a chord is triggered you can release all keys except one and the phrase will continue playing... leaving you free to find your new keys for the next chord. You don't even have to hold the same key, as long as the key presses overlap. You can also use a sustain pedal to "hold" the chord which continues playback of the phrase until you play a new triad.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 28, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> can i play just octaves or two note chords without revealing major or minor harmony? Like only fifths?



Many of the phrases are already like that, the ones that have harmonic content like thirds and sixths will be marked 'mima' when we have a recorded dedicated minor version or 'par' if we were able to map the major version to the minor parallel, like when the recorded content was c - e and we used that for both C major and A minor


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 28, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> been doing this ourselves, Rob Vandenberg and me,



Thanks a lot for this detailed reply. - So, who is "me"?  Are you Reuben who does the Tuts as well? -

Fantastic to know who the players are, conductor and Hall. Thanks for sharing, I spent a while on your site, but this info must have slipped under my radar.

Fully understandable concerns re a possible subscription model.

As for the interface, as of now, I don't use your products, which will change, but even from looking at the tutorials, in my book, this work of love belongs into the Hall of fame for the best innovative design approach. Full marks really!

At a glance, one could be totally mislead to think that this resembles a "painting by numbers" approach, but hey, far from it, and to also provide orchestration sheets per patch is amazing!

As for Maximo, I mean layering is kinda standard these days, right? My spontaneous idea was to layer some together with Metropolis and Iceni.... shivers!!!!  ....

Best
G


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 28, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Thanks a lot for this detailed reply. - So, who is "me"?  Are you Reuben who does the Tuts as well? -



haha, me would be Son Thomsen you wouldn't want me doing the videos with my Dutch accent...Reuben does an excellent job on these!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 28, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Many of the phrases are already like that, the ones that have harmonic content like thirds and sixths will be marked 'mima' when we have a recorded dedicated minor version or 'par' if we were able to map the major version to the minor parallel, like when the recorded content was c - e and we used that for both C major and A minor


sounds like the answer is no.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 28, 2016)

reutunes said:


> To trigger the phrases you play major and minor chords in triads - but you can also play inversions. One nice thing about SK's phrase libraries is that once a chord is triggered you can release all keys except one and the phrase will continue playing... leaving you free to find your new keys for the next chord. You don't even have to hold the same key, as long as the key presses overlap. You can also use a sustain pedal to "hold" the chord which continues playback of the phrase until you play a new triad.


yes I ve had capriccio since it came out. I am aware of how it works. the issue is that I got was that it needs "harmony" right from the start and leaves little chance to have just the root to play ostinato or in octaves, or just two notes without giving away any harmonic function. yes, I can drag the midi to my daw and play around with that data. but since the video for maximo mentioned that it could do harmony without the 3rd (or something along those lines) and the manual said it needed the 3 note harmony I thought id ask. I feel that for filmscore its important to not give away major or minor harmony sometimes at the beginning so the viewer can feel something is coming but the music waits untilt he action on screen. so having similar to LASS or spitfire ostinato machine/script works. but its a minor thing (no pun intended) and there are work arounds and then again, I could just play the damn thing!


----------



## pdub (Oct 28, 2016)

It really sounds fantastic. I think I will be putting it to a lot of use. Top notch customer support too. My ticket was answered immediately and they allowed me to combine my loyalty discount with my contest coupon code


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 28, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> yes I ve had capriccio since it came out. I am aware of how it works. the issue is that I got was that it needs "harmony" right from the start and leaves little chance to have just the root to play ostinato or in octaves, or just two notes without giving away any harmonic function. yes, I can drag the midi to my daw and play around with that data. but since the video for maximo mentioned that it could do harmony without the 3rd (or something along those lines) and the manual said it needed the 3 note harmony I thought id ask. I feel that for filmscore its important to not give away major or minor harmony sometimes at the beginning so the viewer can feel something is coming but the music waits untilt he action on screen. so having similar to LASS or spitfire ostinato machine/script works. but its a minor thing (no pun intended) and there are work arounds and then again, I could just play the damn thing!



I've used Capriccio, Sotto and Minimal for a while and I've never really had a problem with that. There are so many kinds of phrases that there are many that don't have the 3rd and give that effect you're describing. 

The harmonic shift function also is ingenious and incredible at blurring harmony creating all kinds of poly chords etc.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 28, 2016)

Also something that I'd point out for those that haven't gotten into the sonokinetic thing yet is that even though each product positions itself in a certain aesthetic or stylistic realm there is incredible potentional for cross-pollination between libraries. 

I've often found that somethng from Sotto works at just the right moment even in a "big" sounding piece. Or that in a quiet piece Minimal has just the right string ostinato.


----------



## pinki (Oct 28, 2016)

Incredible! Congratulations.


----------



## procreative (Oct 28, 2016)

Been playing with this today, got to say some of the String figures are great. Very Bourne/Bond ish.

Guess the tricky part is making them sound new and not like something else, but then thats the tricky part even writing from scratch. And maybe one should not stress too much seeing as many tv/film pieces do the same!!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 29, 2016)

Here is a DAW cast of Sascha's demo


----------



## gpax (Oct 29, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> ...but since the video for maximo mentioned that it could do harmony without the 3rd (or something along those lines) and the manual said it needed the 3 note harmony I thought id ask.


Yes, this caught my attention while watching as well, as one who owns and am familiar with all the SK phrase libraries (except Maximo). It confused me, presented as if it were new and unique with this release. But I think it's simply referencing how one leads while changing chords? I'm honestly not sure what was being referenced.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 29, 2016)

gpax said:


> Yes, this caught my attention while watching as well, as one who owns and am familiar with all the SK phrase libraries (except Maximo). It confused me, presented as if it were new and unique with this release. But I think it's simply referencing how one leads while changing chords? I'm honestly not sure what was being referenced.



Yes, reuben was referring to the chord input rather than the output. So detection of chords and how you can smoothly transition between chords by getting your fingers in place and only triggering the new chord when you complete it with its third key. 
The phrases you see in the score view are what is recorded by the orchestra, we cannot erase or add notes to that, that is why in the phrases that contain harmonic material like thirds, we have recorded a separate minor version. For these phrases however there is no version without the harmonic material. A lot of the recorded material is neutral though, comprised of roots and fifths, and you could use harmonic shift in those cases to expand harmony, or of course add harmony with other instruments and melody lines in your composition.
Hope this explains it a bit more.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 29, 2016)

4/4?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> 4/4?


It is indeed 4/4


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 29, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Yes, reuben was referring to the chord input rather than the output. So detection of chords and how you can smoothly transition between chords by getting your fingers in place and only triggering the new chord when you complete it with its third key.
> The phrases you see in the score view are what is recorded by the orchestra, we cannot erase or add notes to that, that is why in the phrases that contain harmonic material like thirds, we have recorded a separate minor version. For these phrases however there is no version without the harmonic material. A lot of the recorded material is neutral though, comprised of roots and fifths, and you could use harmonic shift in those cases to expand harmony, or of course add harmony with other instruments and melody lines in your composition.
> Hope this explains it a bit more.




ah... this is what i was looking for: "A lot of the recorded material is neutral though, comprised of roots and fifths"

neutral helps a lot in media scoring. just reference any marvel movie with music under dialogue where music is not really necesary


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 29, 2016)

What date does the sale price finish up please?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 30, 2016)

The introductory period ends on the 10th November


----------



## Vastman (Oct 30, 2016)

Dear Sonokinetic: I've found it helps if you, as the company, edit your initial post with all of this kind of info... It can reduce repeated questions like this as a thread gets long as most folks start at the initial post. This goes for adding vids and other demos... that you may have added later

Wish the intro was a bit longer but I'll scramble!


----------



## Vovique (Oct 30, 2016)

The sound is amazing. I am definitely buying Maximo before the intro ends, and then thinking of getting a couple of other SC orchestral libraries (probably more if budget allows) during the Holiday period.


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 30, 2016)

I bought it at once. The intro pricing is cheaper than the later price minus studential discount.

Another remark: their customer support is really great and working faster than lightning.
Awesome experience.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 30, 2016)

Have to pile on here. I love their stuff and they are absolutely great at customer support.


----------



## emasters (Oct 30, 2016)

I have to agree - innovative, great sounding product. And their support is among the best -- very fast and helpful.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 30, 2016)

thanks for all your comments. The introductory period end date has been added to the first post


----------



## John57 (Oct 30, 2016)

I wish I can download the tutorial since the video speech is a bit fast for me. I would play it in VLC to slow it down a bit. If there is a better tutorial I can view I am all ears. The one thing that threw me off is that you have to play a chord in order to start getting any sound out in the designated area. I was using the mouse to check and see if the samples I downloaded are working since I had problems with one of the servers that did not download the last two parts and the content manger did not decompress the RAR files using windows 10. Some of the documentation URL's was made for the apple computer. I have not owned a phase based library before and it was a bit confusing at first and the tutorial could be tuned better for a newbie because the interface is not like anything I ran into. I think that I am starting to get over the large "hump" at the beginning learning curve.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi John57,

There is a documentation folder that is created as part of your install, located within the Maximo folder. The documentation folder contains a copy of the manual and all the tutorial videos available for you to read/watch at your own speed.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 31, 2016)

Ur phrasings just continue to get better and better... Thanks so much... Just got paid and bought ur lovely creation...I'm "Max"ed out!!!

I now own three of ur phrase libraries...PLEASE come up with an irresistible bundle like output or orange tree... I would love to get the rest!


----------



## procreative (Nov 1, 2016)

To make these truly perfect all these titles really need either splittable outputs for each Low, Mid, High element or separate patches for each one. 

This would enable separate processing and/or the ability to combine phrases from multiple libraries without using extra memory for unused elements (the purge function currently works on the whole combination rather than per register).


----------



## marco berco (Nov 2, 2016)

procreative said:


> To make these truly perfect all these titles really need either splittable outputs for each Low, Mid, High element or separate patches for each one.
> 
> This would enable separate processing and/or the ability to combine phrases from multiple libraries without using extra memory for unused elements (the purge function currently works on the whole combination rather than per register).


I completely agree with "procreative", IMHO it is the biggest drawback of this library otherwise a fantastic one.

I do separate patches by cheating, for example I mute the Mid and Low parts, just letting the Hi part playing and I add two same instances, muting the HI and Lo part on one and muting the Hi and Mid on the last one, then I am able to work like "procreative" said, the only issue is about the RAM and CPU consumption, three times more !

I can do that for i am using a 64Go slave i7 PC, SO i have plenty room for that but it is not the fine way of doing this.

For mixing and processing it is far better to have the Hi, the Mid and the Lo separated, the full patch is fine to test out different ideas together if needed.

Anyway I like these libraries a lot, they sound realistic and are of a good help when times miss to completely write things like underscores.


----------



## procreative (Nov 2, 2016)

FYI I spoke to Son at Sonokinetic via a support ticket (they are super friendly and always responsive btw) and raised this as a feature request.

Now they are not promising this, but they are discussing if it is viable to add in a later update a way to achieve this.

Personally I still think separated patches (as well as the combo ones already there) would add so many more possibilities. Such a shame there is not a way to access phrases from multiple titles by them using the same system eg Capriccio, Sotto, Maximo from within one instance.

But this is in no way a criticism as Maximo is still superb.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh, you two hit the nail on the head!!! This would be truly awesome. Just took Maximo for a spin last night and love it. But separate patches would be soooo much more efficient and significantly reduce the ram/cpu... THIS is a huge issue for most people, including me. Don't know if assigning different channels to different combos is possible within Kontakt but the separate patches seems totally doable.


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 2, 2016)

I would purchase all of their phrase libraries if all parts could all be accessed at once. Would be great to quickly browse every phrase they've created from one master patch, as many of them have similar feel. Another option that would suit my workflow would be to group all the brass, strings and winds from all 5 libraries into their own instruments, possibly further divided by high/mid/low. Then somehow be able to add new releases to these same instruments to expand the selection.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 2, 2016)

Iit's not going to be possible, since Kontakt doesn't support loading that many samples (it tops out at 131072 zones per NKI). So it wouldn't work for all 5 libs at once (each has upwards of 30k samples), and I bet Sonokinetic is planning for more.


----------



## procreative (Nov 2, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Iit's not going to be possible, since Kontakt doesn't support loading that many samples (it tops out at 131072 zones per NKI). So it wouldn't work for all 5 libs at once (each has upwards of 30k samples), and I bet Sonokinetic is planning for more.



Yes I understand that, and now you mention it I seem to remember Son told me that when I asked after Sotto was released. But if there were a way to offer separate patches for High, Mid, Low that would offer another option or at the very least individual slot purge.


----------



## gpax (Nov 2, 2016)

My thinking also in terms of wanting universal access across their range of libraries. Should we start a separate thread on this, so as not to eclipse the Maximo announcement?


----------



## Musicam (Nov 2, 2016)

I would like a legible interface, i watch icons but I dont understand very well how can I use the library...  -)


----------



## Vastman (Nov 2, 2016)

Separate thread makes sense but glad it's being raised here... Creating individual instruments that can be combined on different channels seems just a housekeeping/an easy addition... New folders with separated instruments... Each instrument with it's derivatives as a keyswitching option...

This makes every library a vastly more useful collection of musical utterances


----------



## John57 (Nov 2, 2016)

Musicam said:


> I would like a legible interface, i watch icons but I dont understand very well how can I use the library...  -)


When I first got Maximo I feel like I was Daniel Jackson studying hieroglyphs. Just pretend you are Daniel Jackson and one you are over the initial hurdle it comes much easier to learn. The layout in time is easy to use and remember since most things are on one page.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 2, 2016)

The interface is unique but fits the libraries well... The visual graphics make total sense and u just gotta remember a few tricks... All R described in their new help overlay.

Do NOT see wtf ur complaining about. we've raised real issues about isolating/getting separate instrument files rather than the combos for memory and CPU load reduction/mixing control. Your GUI laziness is your issueimo


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 2, 2016)

gpax said:


> My thinking also in terms of wanting universal access across their range of libraries. Should we start a separate thread on this, so as not to eclipse the Maximo announcement?


Go ahead start another thread.. before this gets out of hands


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 2, 2016)

As an owner of all phrase libraries.. I can't stress enough the value of combining them together.
I dream about a "Sonokinetic Orchestra" with split patches of all phrase-based libraries, while a universal script mixes and matches between them. Now that's innovation.. sigh!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 3, 2016)

gpax said:


> My thinking also in terms of wanting universal access across their range of libraries. Should we start a separate thread on this, so as not to eclipse the Maximo announcement?



No need, as it's not possible to get that universal access within Kontakt, for limitation I listed previously.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Nov 3, 2016)

Is the drag and drop midi only for use with other libraries or can you change the notes playing Maximo?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 3, 2016)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Is the drag and drop midi only for use with other libraries or can you change the notes playing Maximo?



Its for use with other libraries. You can still change chords with Maximo


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you for your quick response! The library does seem quite flexible.


----------



## procreative (Nov 3, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Its for use with other libraries. You can still change chords with Maximo



Its interesting, as an experiment I took the midi from a phrase and attempted to recreate it with my string libraries using as close as possible the same articulations. But it just goes to show the difference between a live played phrase and midi, although it still sounds okay it doesn't have the feeling of movement and vigour of a real phrase.

And as my score reading skills are rubbish, trying to figure out the correct articulations is tricky when there are parts that go from marcato to staccato to legato (and many libraries don't do staccato legato very well).

Now what we need is a phrase library that does super fast blurry phrases and arpeggios!


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 3, 2016)

You can just purge the ram from the sections you're not using in that patch. Would that help? 



marco berco said:


> I completely agree with "procreative", IMHO it is the biggest drawback of this library otherwise a fantastic one.
> 
> I do separate patches by cheating, for example I mute the Mid and Low parts, just letting the Hi part playing and I add two same instances, muting the HI and Lo part on one and muting the Hi and Mid on the last one, then I am able to work like "procreative" said, the only issue is about the RAM and CPU consumption, three times more !
> 
> ...


----------



## mac (Nov 3, 2016)

If there were dynamic layers for each of the phrases, boy oh boy...


----------



## Pietro (Nov 3, 2016)

mac said:


> If there were dynamic layers for each of the phrases, boy oh boy...



Ok, let's discuss this. Multiple layers, would mean at least double the costs of recordings and production. Would you consider it justified to pay double if the library was in more dynamics? Or would you rather pay the extra for double the material?


----------



## mac (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok, theoretically, I'd be happy to pay 20-30% more, but twice the price? Probably not.


----------



## procreative (Nov 3, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> You can just purge the ram from the sections you're not using in that patch. Would that help?



Currently the purge is not per section, it clears all samples in that slot.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 3, 2016)

Ah, yes that's right. But a workaround could be purging and then playing the part with only the section you want unmuted. I think that will load only that section's samples?



procreative said:


> Currently the purge is not per section, it clears all samples in that slot.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 3, 2016)

Just to clarify a little about the purging. At the present time, you can choose to select to have 1 or 2 mic positions, so the whole instrument is firstly purged on that basis. Then, there is the option to apply intelligent purging against each preset. If you choose to purge a preset from memory, it purges that preset, but it will leave patterns loaded if they are still referenced unpurged within another preset.

One way to reduce memory within a single preset is to apply the same pattern multiple times. So for example, if you only wanted to play a high string pattern, then load that same pattern into each layer of that preset and mute 2 of the layers. It will only use the memory of that one pattern.

Hope that helps!


----------



## marco berco (Nov 3, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Just to clarify a little about the purging. At the present time, you can choose to select to have 1 or 2 mic positions, so the whole instrument is firstly purged on that basis. Then, there is the option to apply intelligent purging against each preset. If you choose to purge a preset from memory, it purges that preset, but it will leave patterns loaded if they are still referenced unpurged within another preset.
> 
> One way to reduce memory within a single preset is to apply the same pattern multiple times. So for example, if you only wanted to play a high string pattern, then load that same pattern into each layer of that preset and mute 2 of the layers. It will only use the memory of that one pattern.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks a lot SonoKinetic BV, sure, your idea helps a lot, i did that but with different patterns, now i will load the same pattern on the 3 slots in order to save RAM. 

Congratulations for your very realistic sounding libraries !


----------



## gpax (Nov 3, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> No need, as it's not possible to get that universal access within Kontakt, for limitation I listed previously.


OK. Yes, I had completely misinterpreted your explanation, and clearly it makes no sense to discuss what cannot be done. Thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 3, 2016)

gpax said:


> OK. Yes, I had completely misinterpreted your explanation, and clearly it makes no sense to discuss what cannot be done. Thank you for pointing this out.


How about a slightly different idea that probably make sense and works within Kontakt limits, so:
3 new libraries for strings, brass, and woodwinds. Each library has all the samples **already recorded** of same section from all phrase libraries. So for example strings of minimal, grosso, capriccio, sotto, and maximo. Same for brass and same for woodwinds.
So here its just the cost of 3 new scripts (hence it would tempting for users to buy as a exp. pack), that matches the strings, brass, or woodwinds form each existing library, so one can mix and match different styles/tempos. I don't think many people write for all orchestra all at once, but rather for each section. This approach I suggest above is a compromise of the traditional way of writing for sections and the phrase method.


----------



## procreative (Nov 4, 2016)

C-Wave, I think the reason master patches with all phrases interchangeable cannot be done is due to Kontakt limitations on zones/groups or such. I must say I cannot quite get my head around why these phrases exceed this when you consider the vast amounts of zones/groups in libraries like Berlin Woodwinds and their Capsule versions. But it must be something to do with the syncing/pitch changing and the length of the phrases maybe.

But your wish for sectional patches does not make sense as that is what is already offered. Granted they cannot be interchangeable between titles. But as the section patches are separate anyway (apart from Minimal), they have no impact on the possibility to interchange phrases.

I think the only viable option (if possible) is to either create standalone Low, Mid, High patches or indiviual section purge. While the workaround suggested by Sonokinetic will work to lower memory for unused slots, its a bit of a cludge as every time you change phrase you have to load the identical one in each slot.

I do have faith if any of this is possible, that Sonokinetic will do it as in all my communications with them they have always taken suggestions happily. I think these titles are a victim of their own success as there are so many possibilities/variations, its just finding an efficient way to cross-contaminate them!


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 4, 2016)

procreative said:


> ..But your wish for sectional patches does not make sense as that is what is already offered. Granted they cannot be interchangeable between titles. But as the section patches are separate anyway (apart from Minimal), they have no impact on the possibility to interchange phrases.
> 
> I think the only viable option (if possible) is to either create standalone Low, Mid, High patches or indiviual section purge. While the workaround suggested by Sonokinetic will work to lower memory for unused slots, its a bit of a cludge as every time you change phrase you have to load the identical one in each slot...


I was "wishful" thinking of having harmonic shift between libraries.. say between capricious strings and Grosso strings. Hence the partitioning of same existing libraries based on sections.
I think it might be challenging to have harmonic shift with standalone sections. I think on a more realistic level, as you said an upgrade that allows for automated section purges makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 5, 2016)

5 days remaining for the introductory discount!


----------



## Vastman (Nov 5, 2016)

Stand alone versions of each patch is what we really need. Other libraries have this. It would benefit from an abbreviated GUI but would be far more flexible and cpu/memory friendly and avoid the clugy workarounds.

This would not require any resampling, "minimal" GUI scripting (haha!), and greatly increase the flexibility of the libraries. Current variations of a patch could be retained as only one is selected/loaded at a time.

A long list of creatively named individual instruments allows for maximum flexibility and is way preferable to no individual patches at all


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 5, 2016)

I have to say that, from a personal perspective, I'm really enjoying using Maximo, along with Minimal which I've had for 18 months but never really used.

Now that I've "bought into" the Sonokinetic world, I think what they've achieved is brilliant. The phrases - brilliant. The sound - brilliant. Harmonic shift - brilliant. Most of all though, the appreciation that the live performances achieve something that I am unable to perform convincingly with samples. Makes me want to work with live musicians more than ever now!

Used at the right tempo, the phrases are real "idea sparker" for me and also help add some great colours to other compositions.

The midi drag and drop had been really useful for me as well, to see how the phrases are orchestrated and performed, so that I can re-create with other sample libraries for layering/replacing, as required.

Well done Sonokinetic team and a +1 from me in their support as well. Quickest responses I've had from a sample library developer.

I can't wait to get my hands on Sotto next...that also sounds great to my ears.


----------



## gpax (Nov 5, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Stand alone versions of each patch is what we really need. Other libraries have this. It would benefit from an abbreviated GUI but would be far more flexible and cpu/memory friendly and avoid the clugy workarounds.
> 
> This would not require any resampling, "minimal" GUI scripting (haha!), and greatly increase the flexibility of the libraries. Current variations of a patch could be retained as only one is selected/loaded at a time.
> 
> A long list of creatively named individual instruments allows for maximum flexibility and is way preferable to no individual patches at all


With respect to individual patches, I do not agree that the SK approach is incongruous with what others routinely do: To begin with, nobody else is producing tempo-matched, time adjustable, fully performed thematic phrase libraries utilizing the entire orchestra, with multiple mic positions as well.

I have, however, sent SK thoughts and suggestions from time to time, on things I'd like to see, and along the same lines of those things being discussed in this thread. And I've learned why some of this may or may not be possible. My presumptions about how some of this could be done (and my ignorance of how development of these libraries works) are always graciously clarified in their responses to me as well. I encourage you to send requests and inquiries via their support sometime.

The above SK note about purging is actually something I did not know, with respect to muting redundant phrases from other fields to further reduce CPU load. That alone makes my attempts to build a multi combining phrases from the different products a bit more CPU friendly. But as I also routinely use single phrases to layer into tracks, and hence approximate a single patch, that tip is definitely relative as well.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 5, 2016)

I often use single (and double) phrases from my Sonokinetic stuff.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 6, 2016)

Bought and downloaded! Let the fun roll)!


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 7, 2016)

My Maximo install says 54.87GB. IS that the correct size?


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 7, 2016)

TeamLeader said:


> My Maximo install says 54.87GB. IS that the correct size?



Yes, that seems correct. It shows the same size here as well. 

And yes, Maximo is really fantastic and already in use


----------



## The Darris (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey everyone. My review is coming out tomorrow morning for those on the fence. I did enjoy working with Maximo since release and have been using it in a current film project. It has the aggression that is not apparent in Capriccio and Grosso whilst also providing some subtle elements too. I will admit, Rueben's videos on this library cover everything perfectly leaving me very little to cover that isn't apparent there. I will be sure to share a link here for those following this thread and who are interested in my review.

Best,

Chris 

Disclaimer: I've beta tested in the past for Sonokinetic and have received products from them for free in return for a review.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 7, 2016)

The Darris said:


> Hey everyone. My review is coming out tomorrow morning for those on the fence. I did enjoy working with Maximo since release and have been using it in a current film project. It has the aggression that is not apparent in Capriccio and Grosso whilst also providing some subtle elements too. I will admit, Rueben's videos on this library cover everything perfectly leaving me very little to cover that isn't apparent there. I will be sure to share a link here for those following this thread and who are interested in my review.
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it! Hoping there's more playing of the various phrases.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes, I await another review as I am on the fence. Thanks


----------



## The Darris (Nov 8, 2016)

My review is live.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks, Chris! Very much insightful, excellent review.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the review Chris. I just bought it. Sonokinetic owes you one!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 10, 2016)

last day of the intro price today, after which the price will revert to normal at €249.90


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 10, 2016)

andy.k said:


> Will it be again on sale on black friday?



No, it will not be on promotion again at any time this year.


----------



## stixman (Nov 10, 2016)

What is this tempo sync bug? Fingers on the buy button!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 10, 2016)

There is no tempo sync bug


----------



## stixman (Nov 10, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> There is no tempo sync bug



Ok good


----------



## Bryan (Nov 10, 2016)

I just have to say I am loving Maximo. I have Vivace and Minimal. Liked Vivace but Minimal never really clicked with me. The midi drag options are just game changers for me in these products. One thing I would love to see is some section dedicated libraries where say the entire library is just woodwinds. We have some great run libs now but what I really want to see is something with more of the things that you just can't do with midi like little woodwind ornaments and such. In a brass library I would love to see lots of fanfare type trumpets. Hope you will take that into consideration. Thank you for your hard work in producing great products!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 22, 2016)

Will Tutti orchestral be on sale for Black Friday, please?


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 22, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Will Tutti orchestral be on sale for Black Friday, please?



They usually have a end of year sale in December with different products on sale every day.


----------



## Ponopus (Nov 26, 2016)

There is conflicting information on the Sonokinetic website concerning Kontakt Player. In the drop down list for example of Da Capo, it states "Kontakt and Kontakt Player", clearly implying this products works without having to purchase the Full Kontakt player. But above this info is another piece of info which states it will only work with the Full version of Kontakt. As all my Kontakt-based libraries work without any problem in Kontakt, (ie they are licensed by the sample providers) I would pass on this otherwise impressive library as it would mean another outlay of cash just for Kontakt just to operate this one library. Would someone be so kind as to confirm my suspicions? Thank you.

Meantime Sonokinetic should really be much more clear about the information they are publishing because some might buy the library not realising that it may not have a Kontakt license.


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 26, 2016)

Ponopus said:


> Meantime Sonokinetic should really be much more clear about the information they are publishing because some might buy the library not realising that it may not have a Kontakt license.



Probably just an honest mistake and oversight, that they are probably unaware of. Really, the best thing to do is email them, and tell them.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 26, 2016)

Ponopus said:


> There is conflicting information on the Sonokinetic website concerning Kontakt Player. In the drop down list for example of Da Capo, it states "Kontakt and Kontakt Player", clearly implying this products works without having to purchase the Full Kontakt player. But above this info is another piece of info which states it will only work with the Full version of Kontakt. As all my Kontakt-based libraries work without any problem in Kontakt, (ie they are licensed by the sample providers) I would pass on this otherwise impressive library as it would mean another outlay of cash just for Kontakt just to operate this one library. Would someone be so kind as to confirm my suspicions? Thank you.
> 
> Meantime Sonokinetic should really be much more clear about the information they are publishing because some might buy the library not realising that it may not have a Kontakt license.



Hi ponopus,

Can you please contact us at support.sonokinetic.net or via pm and let us know the place on our site where it says that Da Capo runs on the free Kontakt player


----------



## Ponopus (Nov 27, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi ponopus,
> 
> Can you please contact us at support.sonokinetic.net or via pm and let us know the place on our site where it says that Da Capo runs on the free Kontakt player



Hi there Sinokinetic. I don't think there is a need to contact you at support to see what is on your own page. Please go to the drop down lists of all of your Virtual sampling products. On every list at the bottom is the info "Kontakt - Kontakt Player", implying that the product does not need the full priced Kontakt.

As you know the Kontakt Player is the free or licensed version which is often included with bundles. I do understand that you are not trying to be dishonest. I am just pointing out that this info in the summary of products conflicts with other areas of your website where it states that only a limited number of your products work with the free player. All I am asking is that you make is crystal clear what the position is for each product.

If I might add also that having a free player license with your products, and passing on a small increase in the cost of a product, is much more efficient for many customers who do not wish to buy additionally the full Kontakt player. So for example if you normally charged 130 euros for a product, adding a kontakt license could be passed on by charging your customers perhaps another 10-20 euros. This is a great way for customers to pay for your license but at the same time not have to pay a much greater sum for the full player.

Many virtual sample products now routinely have a license arrangement and not having one perhaps indicates that you might not have sufficient confidence in your product to bother getting a license.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 27, 2016)

On the Da Capo page under format it says "FOR NATIVE INSTRUMENTS KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER FULL VERSION ONLY"

There is also a link that explains the difference between the two "Learn more about Kontakt and Kontakt Player here"

I don't see any place on the Da Capo page where it states that Da Capo is compatible with the free Kontakt Player


----------



## Ponopus (Nov 27, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> On the Da Capo page under format it says "FOR NATIVE INSTRUMENTS KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER FULL VERSION ONLY"
> 
> There is also a link that explains the difference between the two "Learn more about Kontakt and Kontakt Player here"
> 
> I don't see any place on the Da Capo page where it states that Da Capo is compatible with the free Kontakt Player



Hi again,

Well, perhaps you would benefit from knowing your own website! OK - go to your home page. Hover your mouse on the Tab named "Academy+". Now click on "compare". A page pops up which is a comparison list of the prices and features of your product. On every single product there is a list of features and the price. On each product, including Da Capo, there is crystal clear info. At the bottom of each product list is printed "Kontakt and Kontakt Player". This is a very clear implication that the product works with Kontakt player, but apparently it does not.

Understood?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for pointing this out, we will correct the comparison page.


----------



## Ponopus (Nov 28, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, we will correct the comparison page.


Thank you!


----------

